# Deputy Sheriff Denny Lawrence



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Denny Lawrence*

Elko County Sheriff's Office, Nevada

End of Watch: Tuesday, January 17, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* 26 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 6/26/1982
*Weapon:* Handgun; .22 caliber
*Suspect:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial 


Deputy Sheriff Denny Lawrence succumbed to a gunshot wound sustained 30 years earlier while investigating a minor traffic accident on US 93 south of Jackpot, Nevada.

Unbeknownst to Deputy Lawrence, the suspect had just been released from the California Department of Corrections. Upon his release, he went to his former cellmate's home where he murdered two people and stole their car. Several campers in the area were helping the man stay warm as they waited for an officer to respond to the accident.

As Deputy Lawrence began to run the man's driver license, the man approached him and suddenly shot him once in the forehead with a .22 caliber handgun. He then fired again, but missed, before taking Deputy Lawrence's service revolver. Two armed citizens then shot and killed the subject as he opened fire on bystanders in an attempt to steal a vehicle to escape.

Deputy Lawrence remained in a coma for several days. He suffered severe brain damage and remained completely disabled in an assisted living home until passing away from medical complications of the wound.

Deputy Lawrence had served in law enforcement for a total of 26 years before he was shot. He is survived by his two sons.
Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21227-deputy-sheriff-denny-lawrence#ixzz1s43RY4XF​


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

What a sad situation. May Deputy Lawrence finally rest in peace.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy Lawrence


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

REP Dep.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

RIP Deputy Lawrence


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

RIP Deputy Lawrence.


----------

